# Regency Insert, L& cost update



## sdionnemoore (Dec 18, 2010)

The man came today and gave an estimate of 4K. He looked at the site where we were thinking of putting a wood stove, then the fireplace in the next room and said he thought the fireplace insert would do a fine job with the way the house was laid out. Anyway, $2300 of the 4K was for a medium Regency insert, with $1700 being for installation and labor of 22ft of liner and, well, the other stuff. I didn't get anything in writing, though he has our measurements. I wasn't familiar with Regency, but saw that a lot of people liked them, the biggest problem generally being their dislike of the two speed blower.

I looked at the Regency on-line and thought it looked okay. I'm not sure what a good price for an insert of any type would be. Guess DH and I are going to do some more shopping tomorrow. One question. The medium Regency insert was his off-the-cuff suggestion and I wasn't sure if he was basing that on the square footage based on the part of the house he could see, or if the measurements of our fireplace opening determined the size of the insert. Is size of insert based on sq. footage or measurement of the fireplace?

Thanks!


----------



## offroadaudio (Dec 18, 2010)

Both - first it has to fit the fireplace opening, then you should size according to square footage.
Keep in mind that manufactures claims of square footage are based on perfect wood, in a perfectly insulated house.
So basically go 25% larger with your stove than you might think.


----------



## murphy0421 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a Regency stove and insert.  We are very happy with them.  Both of them are mediums and kick out plenty of heat.  Where are you located in PA?  We were very happy with the company we used to install them.  I sent you a PM.  If you have any questions about the insert ask away.


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 18, 2010)

It's good that you're doing your homework now.  I foolishly took the advice of my installer and he sold me a stove that is too small.  From what I've learned here larger stoves get longer burn times.  Be sure not to under size your stove.  Good luck.  Wood burning is fantastic.  And even with my insert being under sized I have still cut my oil consumption in half this month.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Dec 18, 2010)

i agree...if it will fit get the bigger regency.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 18, 2010)

Those prices seem fine.  I also agree that with inserts, stuff the largest one in the hole that you can.  Regency makes a fine wood burning product.  I have sold many up here in NY.  Loads of happy customers


----------



## Install fire 1 (Dec 18, 2010)

The I2400 is our best seller. 
X2 with Franks.


----------



## mainstation (Dec 18, 2010)

I am burning a R14 Regency, the version before the I2400.  It is a great solid wood burning insert.  The insert price seems fair, though the installation price seems a bit high.  I don't know your set-up so that's just my opinion.  I agree though, if your house is poorly insulated get the larger insert.  As for the 2 speed fan, I believe there is aftermarket plug ins that will turn the fan into a variable speed.  
As far inserts go the Regency is great price value for your dollar, IMO,  and will burn for years.


----------



## sdionnemoore (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks so much, everyone. I really appreciate the net for reasons just like this--places where people can go to share their opinions and expertise about products in order to help others. I'll be sure to post what I find out today when we do more stove shopping.


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Dec 18, 2010)

Get the blower if you go with an insert.......Trust-Me on this!


----------



## sdionnemoore (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, things didn't go so great. Got to one place near Martinsburg, WV, and their prices were higher than our original quote. Now they didn't sell Regency, so it's not a great apples to apples comparison, but Hearthstone's Clydesdale was 3200 + 2K install. Gulp. F600 Jotul was 2500 + 2K install. Double gulp. 

My husband and I went back and forth about whether or not to take the plunge with our original quote and we wanted to know the price difference between the medium and large Regency. As so many of you have encouraged, in this thread and in others, it's better to go larger. The place we got our quote closes at 4:00, else I would have called and asked him, but I thought someone here might know the answer. What is the difference in price between the medium I2400 (?) and large I300 Regency insert? I was quoted about 2300 for the medium.

Thanks again!


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Dec 18, 2010)

sdm said:
			
		

> Well, things didn't go so great. Got to one place near Martinsburg, WV, and their prices were higher than our original quote. Now they didn't sell Regency, so it's not a great apples to apples comparison, but Hearthstone's Clydesdale was 3200 + 2K install. Gulp. F600 Jotul was 2500 + 2K install. Double gulp.
> 
> My husband and I went back and forth about whether or not to take the plunge with our original quote and we wanted to know the price difference between the medium and large Regency. As so many of you have encouraged, in this thread and in others, it's better to go larger. The place we got our quote closes at 4:00, else I would have called and asked him, but I thought someone here might know the answer. What is the difference in price between the medium I2400 (?) and large I300 Regency insert? I was quoted about 2300 for the medium.
> 
> Thanks again!



Had our Hapton HI300 insert installed Oct '09. Bronze finish, 33' SS liner,Cap,2 speed fan labor,tax. $4271.Complete.


EDIT to the OP. Hampton and Regency are the same co.


----------



## KB007 (Dec 19, 2010)

We have an I3100 and quite like it.  Awesome heat output and the big firebox makes for nice long burns.  Definitely get the bigger if it will fit in your opening.  Check the Regency website for promos, when we bought ours, I think we paid around 2000 (basic black with a gold door) but they had a promo for a free blower so that saved about 300.  Install price seems about right.  I did the demo of the old gas unit so the installer didn't have to do that - saved a few bucks.

I think they may still be running the same promo   http://www.regency-fire.com/Buyer-s-Guide/Promotions/Fall-Promo.aspx

From the I3100 manual:

SPECIFICATIONS
Your fi replace opening requires the following
minimum sizes:
Height Width Depth
Large (I3100L) 25" 28" 17"

From the I2400 manual

WOOD INSERT
SPECIFICATIONS
Your fi replace opening requires the following
minimum sizes:
Height: 21.5"
Width: 25"
Depth: 17"


----------



## btuser (Dec 19, 2010)

When I was looking at the Regency the blower was included. I think its one of the best inserts from a price/performance point of view. If you can fit the larger stove then great, but it really depends on how you use it. Its pretty hard to replace central heat with an insert. I use it to take the edge off, and its wonderful, but my house was built for baseboard heat. 

I'd go back to your original idea of where you wanted a stove, and why you wanted a stove there in the first place. An insert install into an existing masonry fireplace is a straight forward (and quick/cheaper) install compared to a stove in a new location, so I can understand the first guy wanting to lean you in this direction. I am very, very happy with my insert, but I've got nowhere else to put it so my decision was pretty easy. I thought about wanting to keep the fireplace but after the first time using it (and cooling off the house) I scrapped that idea. I've got a fan in the kitchen that blows towards the stove whether the blower is on or not. Gotta have it.

I can successfully heat my home (not the perfect setup, 2600sqft, long and two story) with just the insert but it takes tending every 4-6 hours and the best I can get is 74F in the family room and 68 in the bedrooms which will eventually even out overnight to when I wake up (8-10hr burn times depending on the wood) the bedrooms are 66 and the stove room is 65. My stove is rated fo 70k btu/hr but if I fire it at max I get blasted out of the room. 30k/hr is more like it.


----------



## Retreadsme (Dec 19, 2010)

As all others above have said, Regency makes a fine heating appliance!  I heat 2400sqft with just my I3100 that is located in the center (L-R) of the house.  The fireplace is in an exterior wall and the house floorplan is ranch style with a "great room" in the center having 15 ft vaulted ceiling.   I'm burning hackberry for firewood and the DW asks routinely if I can "dial down the heat" !   I have never loaded the I3100 completely full, room temp in the great room will routinely get to 85 and the rest of the house will maintain 74-77 degrees.   Last night I let my evening load get away from me - old age - and the insert temp on top went to 790 deg for a short period before I closed the air, the room temp got up to 92 and I thought about kicking on the A/C !  
How any heating appliance raises and maintains the temp in a house is proportionate to how well the structure is insulated/sealed (ie; air infiltration from all sources is minimized) and the configuration of the house / "floorplan", more so than the style of heating appliance (with certain factors of course); IMO.  In my case, the I3100 does everything I could ask for.
Per the original price quote - as others have said, it sounds very reasonable for my neck of the woods.  Around these parts, an I3100 with black door, fan kit, and std surround probably will sell between $2800-$3000.  In your neck of the woods, I'm sure Frank can give a very reasonable price - and he's one heck of a good support guy!


----------

